# Yamaha KX-1200



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I won a Yamaha KX-1200 off of Ebay yesterday. The seller reported that it just stopped recording recently. Once I get it, I will drop it off at the technicians shop which I used before and does great work. If he fixes it and replaces all the belts, it will have easily doubled its price that I have payed for it. If it cant be fixed, I have a parts deck for my working KX-1200.


----------

